# Which sewing machine to buy?



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I was lucky and received a nice lottery ticket in my Xmas stuff. Hubby says to spend my winnings on something I wouldn't normally treat myself to. After some thought I am thinking a new sewing machine might be the ticket. I don't sew enough to want to spend much above the $500 range..but I am a big bargain hunter. I wouldn't use embroidery stitches much but wouldn't mind being able to monogram. I'm nervous about electronic machines after having one years ago that was a real pain and pricey to get fixed. I just want a nice reliable, quiet steady sewing machine that can at least sew through several layers of terry. I used to own an Elna and really loved that. I currently have and am happy with a cheap Kenmore. My sister has suggested Pfaff, Elna, Viking or Bernina. Not sure if any of those are in my price range, I'd doubt it. I know Janome is a name I hear a lot but I've never seen one let alone used on.
Ok tell me your likes and dislikes about your machines....Also can you tell me what different features a quilting machine has?

Thanks so much,

PQ


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

I have Janome and Baby Lock- I like the Babylock for garment construction and finishing and I like the Janome for quilting. I have found thatI get more for my money with Janome!


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

FYI if the begining of the model number on the plate on your Kenmore starts with "385." - that's the source doe for Janome, and it was made by them for Sears. They've been making the Kenmore sewing machines since about 1990. 

On a new machine, you won't get any fonts unless you go computerized. Even then, the size of the letters is limited by the max stitch width unless the machine has some sort of embroidery functions beyond decorative stitches. 

In the under $500 price range for a brand new machine, you'll probably want to look at the Janomes, Kenmores (further up the food chain from your current model), Brother's and perhaps Babylocks. 

If you want a mechanical machne with a way of doing letters or fonts, you'd have to go vintage. 

For quilting, You'll want a nice size harp and not to cramped around the needle bar area.

Some of the advance electronic and computerized features that some quilters like are needle up/needle down and speed control. 


______________________

_Jenny_


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

As always I swear by my Janome machines.

I have them from the Jem II and Platium 760 (3/4 size machines, one mechanical and one computer).

The 4623LE mechanical with motor speed control and up/down stop and some fancy stitches.

The 6500P - this is the quilter type. I really like being able to put the serger cones of thread on it, and it has fancy stitches, but does not have free arm. 

And in all of this a Brother NX600 came in, and it's a very nice machine with lots of stitches, computer.

The 300E embroidery machine is Janome.

The 1000CP coverpro machine is Janome.

And the serger is babylock Imagin. 

The 4623LE usually sells for about $305, so that might be a really good recommendation.

Or check out the Sew Precise it's about the same retail pricing.

And then Kenmores that start with the 385 as Sew-Classic said. May be a way to get a really good machine for less $$.

(I've also had a Janome Memory Craft 8000, and traded it in after several years for the 300E and my daughter has the Memory Craft 6000 that I bought used in 1989, and it's still going strong).

Angie


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Personally, I would look for a gently used Janome 6500. 
It'll probably be a bit higher than $500, but shouldn't be too far. And it's a _fantastic_ machine!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I have a Babylock Quilters Choice that I love ........ look for an automatic needle threader....automatic thread cutter ......I love thoes features !!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The Babylock dealer I got the Brother NX600 from said it was virtually the same as the Babylock Quilter's Choice. (the new model numberi s NX650).

Angie


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks for all your help and suggestions. Now I have a few things to check out. SewClassic..could you please explain the term "harp'? I'm guessing you mean something like the ring I use to hand embroider but I'm not sure. You folks are so knowledgeable and so kind to share with us all.

PQ


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm now Sew-Classic, but the harp is that large area from the needle to the right hand side of the machine. the open space that fabric goes on the right hand side of the presser foot area. In the 6500P it's about 9 inches as opposed to about 7 or so in a regular full sized machine. the 6500P and the other "quilter" machines are like 1.25 sized machines. 

also, on the 6500P the stitch speed goes to 1000 stitches per minute, where most normal machines stitch at 850 stitches per minute. That doesn't matter much unless doing long straight stitches.

I know on the Babylock and the Janome web sites, you can compare feature on some machines with their comparing features.

But you'll really do well if you can stitch on a machine and see how it feels to you. 

(I once had a Babylock Xscape and I just didn't bond with it, that's why I have the Brother machine, I traded in the Xscape).

Angie


Angie


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

AngieM2 said:


> I'm now Sew-Classic,...


HAH! An impersonator! :shrug:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Darn typo-
I am NOT Sew-Classic.....

Angie


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

I knew that. LOL!


----------



## Lynn Bodoni (Feb 10, 2008)

> My sister has suggested Pfaff, Elna, Viking or Bernina. Not sure if any of those are in my price range, I'd doubt it.


 I don't know about the others, but a new regular Bernina is out of your price range, I believe. However, you can ask about used ones that have been traded in and reconditioned. Bernina also makes a nice line called Bernette, and while these don't have the computer designs, I have found mine to be very reliable and useful. I think I paid $600 for mine, but it was new, not reconditioned.

I've only had one Brother, and won't get another one. It was nothing but trouble for me. I had a very difficult time with the speed, it didn't want to chug along at a medium rate, it would only go VERY fast or not go at all. That might have been that individual machine, but I'm not willing to chance it again.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks for your input Lynn. I had been looking at the Bernette's today on line. I had a bad experience with a Brother and won't get another one. It was just too frustrating and expensive to try and get it repaired. Unfortunately I live in an area where I have very little access to stores where I can try out a machine. I'm hoping to get some ideas and then take a nice long day out...

PQ


----------



## Lynn Bodoni (Feb 10, 2008)

Well, in your case, I would DEFINITELY get on the phone and call the Local Quilt Shops that sell machines to see if they have some traded-in models, especially this time of year. I know that my mother traded in a couple of her machines to get upgrades, and there was nothing wrong with the machines, she was just getting a better, more powerful machine. I wouldn't bother with a cheap machine, they're more trouble than they're worth.

Have you been checking Craigslist and Freecycle? Sometimes I'll see machines listed there, usually Mom or Grandma has passed on, nobody else in the family sews, and they just want to get rid of a good machine that might still have miles of sewing left in it. I see new and used machines in our newspapers, too. I live in Fort Worth, which is about 30 miles from Dallas, and take the Dallas paper. Occasionally I'll buy the Fort Worth paper for sales and such, and it also has a selection of used machines. Of course you'd really have to check out any used machine.

I don't think that I'd buy a machine at a pawn shop, unless I knew the PS owner, and was able to really inspect any machine.

I really, really advise against getting a cheap machine. When it has a problem, you'll have to take it in, and feel guilty about spending more money on it, or you'll just quit sewing on it, and feel guilty about the money you spent when you bought it.


----------



## Lynn Bodoni (Feb 10, 2008)

Oh, and please don't be discouraged. Sewing with the right machine is fun, and I hope that you find a machine that's right for you. You are wise to spend a little time now to save a lot of frustration later.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks again Lynn for your helpful suggestions. I will definately make some calls around. I have no intention of getting a cheap machine. I'd rather have an older good quality one. I'm not in any rush as I do have a machine that works just fine. I do watch Freecycle and Craig's list. Unfortunately another problem of being pretty rural is that things get snapped up super fast, often before the listing gets to me. When it is meant t be the right one will come along. Right now it is too cold to go out hunting for anything especially after a night below 0 with no power! Have a great weekend,

PQ


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

LOL 



Sew-Classic said:


> HAH! An impersonator! :shrug:


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

As you are searching for a used machine, you may find some of the sewing machine reviews on my blog helpful. 

I don't have a review for them, but there are two types of vintage machines that can do some lettering. One is some of the late 1970's Kenmores, and the other is the Singer slant-o-matic series. If you are thinking of doing any FM work, go for the Kenmores with their vertical hook rather than the horizontial hook on the Singer slant-o-matic machines.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't know about the quilting stores near you but I called three different ones today and no one had a used machine to sell in the range of the Janome 6500. I was told that "you ladies just keep those forever."

Somehow I find myself on a sewing machine shopping adventure right now. This is bad. Very bad. Last time I just wanted to replace my serger w/ a decent serger (mine was a disposable one from Sam's club). I ended up w/ a Janome MyLock and Babylock Elegante. Somehow today I developed a need for a Viking Mega Quilter.

This is bad. My husband just asked me if I died what should he do w/ my machines. I said, "Don't just give them to someone who rarely sews!"

Please post on your search results.

Mary


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Countrysunshine...I you die tell your husband to contact me about buying your sewing machines. I'll share after I've had my pick! Go buy your Mega Quilter, more for us girls to pick from. No wait a min you are probably younger than I am and ia'll never get your machines.....SewClassic, I've already done those 7's machines with those capabilities. I'd love to see your blog though..can you direct me to it please. No choices made yet, just playing around researching. No luck at all today looking locally for something. Thanks everyone,

PQ


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, I Have no idea how old you are but I am 44. You might have to get in line for my machines. If I were to go first my aunt (HoosierArkyTex) wants my machines. My sister is to get my fabric. When my sister heard this she said, "Oh REALLY?!?!" Then she forbade me to die for another 20+ years.

I intend to wear out my machines by then!

You might read machine reviews on www.patternreview.com

They also have a section discussing them on the message board. I have found the points made helpful.

If you read reviews be sure to scroll past the ads to read the comments below the review. Keep my posted on your progress.

M


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

Always try out the machine you are going to buy with the type of sewing you are hoping to do.

I will always reccomend Bernina. ( I have 12)


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

sewtlm said:


> Always try out the machine you are going to buy with the type of sewing you are hoping to do.
> 
> I will always reccomend Bernina. ( I have 12)


Okay, I gotta ask... what do you do with 12?? I can only sew on one machine at a time... so as much as I LOVE my bernina, I'm not sure what i'd do with 12! lol


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Countrysunshine I'm 57 but I'll still get in line..lightening might strike your whole family when you are outside having a nice picnic one day.I can dream can't I! Still driving myself nuts searching. So far I have seen nothing at all locally for sale new or used other than Singers and Brothers neither of which I want. So I'll just keep looking. If I have to wait a while I have to wait.Only better shop almost 50 miles away only has high end machines.

PQ


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

Have you tried ebay for searching? I looked and looked before buying so by the time the right one came along I new when I was getting a good price on the machine I wanted. I spent time each day checking what was out there and would look up different machines to see if they did what I wanted. I also read all the reviews on http://sewing.patternreview.com/ on the different ones. Good luck on finding the right machine.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

PQ - I can't advise much on the sewing machine but wanted to say congratulations!

I use a Brother CS-8072 but am so happy to find out thru these threads that I'm not the only one who has 2-3 sewing machines. LOL.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Sigh.........I wonder how you are doing PQ. I went to the dealer last night. They are servicing my Ellegante. I spent an hour looking at different machines. I am going to try some out when I go back for mine. I think I want the Janome 6600 but that is more than I intended to spend. 

We will see what my husband's meeting at work says today. We suspect they will cut their hours by 25%. I have the money set back I could get the machine w/ but if things are going to get tighter quickly I may need that for something else.

On the lighter side I got to play w/ the Babylock Jewell. What fun! 

Let us know what you decided.

Mary


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Hi Mary, A friend of mine put the word out up in NJ that I am looking. Several of her friends made offers (many free or cost of shipping only). One of the offers was an older Elna 9000. I had an Elna years ago and just loved it. So it is on it's way to me. I'll play with that for a while whilst looking for something newer. If I can get out of the area (vacation , family visiting) I live in later in the year I'll have a lot better chance of finding something slightly used. I'd love a Janome 6600 too! You'd be amazed what older used Janomes sell for on ebay. I hope all goes well for your husband and you get your Janome soon.
PQ


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

countrysunshine said:


> Sigh.........I wonder how you are doing PQ. I went to the dealer last night. They are servicing my Ellegante. I spent an hour looking at different machines. I am going to try some out when I go back for mine. I think I want the Janome 6600 but that is more than I intended to spend.
> 
> We will see what my husband's meeting at work says today. We suspect they will cut their hours by 25%. I have the money set back I could get the machine w/ but if things are going to get tighter quickly I may need that for something else.
> 
> ...



Have you looked at a 6500P and buy a quilt walking foot? Might save you enough money to get the end results. The 6500P is a great machine.

Angie


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I considered it but he is offering me a table (which I need) for the 6600 and the price is just a couple hundred over the 6500. I don't know wht a walking foot costs but that would make the prices even closer. The 6500 does not have the thread cutter which I reallylike.

The BAbylock Quest, Janome 6500 and 6600 are all in the same price range. I just have to decide if I want in that range.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

A good walking foot is about $30-50. 
But the 6500 _has_ the thread cutter...


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for pointing that out. I just believed the dealer. In his defense the store owner said it did and the repair guy said he didn't think so. The store owner decided he was right and I just never looked at it because it wasn't set up and they said it didn't have that feature.

I am taking fabric w/ me and setting down to sew in front of each of the "final contestants". I realize that part of it for me is how noisy are they. I think that is why I keep backing away from a mechanical one. My migraines really limit my tolerance of some things including noises. So, if I am going to have one, am having one or just had one I don't like the racket of the mechanicals. And, that is pretty much every day.

I did like the table they had for the MC6600 but I wish it had some more storage drawers in it.

Still weighing my options. And, "listening" to sage advice.

Mary


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Truly, given my druthers, I'd go with the 6600 rather than the 6500 for the simple fact that it's the new model.  
And a table is a good $200, easily... So that's probably worth it.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, I checked on line and the table is $300 everywhere. His list for it is $349 but I know that list is always higher - at least with him.

I have been reading reviews of the 6600 and some people hate the wider feed for piecing and sewing finer fabrics. LIke I said, I intend to sit down and try it w/ my own fabric just to see how it sews.

I do know I have got to give in and buy better thread. The thread they were using was so nice. I can't remmber what it was, though.


----------

